# balloon sinoplasty



## Alpine1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anyone in Utah being paid for code 31299 balloon sinuplasty? We have a new doc who said the balloon is paying paid for on the East Coast.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 23, 2010)

Well here is an East Coast Girl, and I can tell you that it is a strugle and it takes ALOT of documentation and usually a second level appeal to get paid for a Balloon Sinuplasty.

One of my DOCS is activelly working with the AAOHS-HNS. hopefully we will have resolution in 2011


----------



## Alpine1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for the info.

#1 Rule for Coders

Beware of docs who think they can code.!


----------



## capricew (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news is that in 2011 balloon sinuplasty has been assigned a code!

Look at 31295, 31296 and 31297


not sure what these will be reimbursing at though, as the device is very spendy!!!


----------



## nsteinhauser (Dec 8, 2010)

Here in the upper Midwest, after documentation, struggles, etc., we did get paid but the payer allowed a spectacular $102.


----------

